# P's wont eat at top



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

So far my P's have been eating guppy's, flakes, and these sinking pellet things. All of witch either sink or swim down to where they are at. Today i bought some bloodworms and krill, but bothe of them float at the top. Is there anything i can do to get them to eat at the top of the tank?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

they probably do when the lights are off and your not around or they may not notice it?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

all the p's ive had almost allways waited till the food hit the bottom exept the 3 i have now who eat pellets from the top but are really tentative when doing it.
i think it stems from when p's eat they all tend to jump in and if eating from the top they may feel vunerable from below
just my opinion.
dixon


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I have never left food floating at the top of their tank over night, ill try that tonight. Thanks


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

when my rb's were dime sizes they eat alot of bloods worms i jux throw it in and dam they eat so fast i be feeding them so much and they like it to.
LaZy


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mine love food thats up top








i guess its just there attitude


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Ya, they went up and got a taste of the bloodworms and krill and freaked out over it. I guess i was just impatient.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

RBs espically baby RBs does follow the leader thing. Since piranhas in nature are shy animals you may want to try adding a Pacu. Pacus will definitly feed from the top ergo, Pacus being RB look a like, baby RBs or in your case your RB will think the pacu is just another RB and will follow the pacus lead.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Sometimes if you give the food a "squeeze" it will sink. Squeezes out the air. _Moved to feeding discussion_


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Pretty normal, they prefer mid-bottom feeding, but if hungry enough they will eat the floating food too...!


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Pretty normal, they prefer mid-bottom feeding, but if hungry enough they will eat the floating food too...!


:nod:

Yea, I've never had a P eat off the top, even with the lights off unless they went more than a week or so w/o eating.

Edited for my spelling.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Well once my guy's finally took a bight of Krill they were hooked. Now they go to the top to eat it, but i still hae to be atleast 3 feet away from the tank.


----------



## Sux (Dec 24, 2002)

Feed them by hand


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

My single RBP(okay if I type it that way Innes?) loves the krill too, he'll eat it from the top when I'm pretty close to the tank. He'll sometimes take frozen brine shrimp from the top too.


----------



## MarcusK408 (May 18, 2003)

My P's might as well be called tuna's(chicken of the sea, or river for that matter). They're afraid to eat at the top and run when I come near the tank.


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

try raising the temp a bit. see what that does.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I hope that when they get a little bigger they will stop being so skitish, but from what i read.....they wont. I try put them in my living room so they see more traffic and try to have their light on as much as i can. But they hate it. I may try to get that stuff that makes the water cloudy. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

when trying to combat skittishness if it does work they usually get worse before they get better but some of mine are ok and the others i had were sold for various reasons and only 2 who were totally inactive but not shy.
its down to the p itself but has happened
dixon


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Mabye i'll just bang on the tank all the time, trying to scare them. Then they will get yoosto it and all will be good. LOL, JK


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

i put 2 oscars of the same size with my 2 rbp's and the p's act jus like them now...bad thing is ..the oscars bully the p's and they eat alot and mess up the tank..some good came out of that tho eh? thats jus what i did maybe u can try that .


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I'd try that, but i am afaraid that there would be too many fish in my tank.


----------

